# stupid slow speeds with SSD drive



## sepheronx (Nov 5, 2018)

SSD - Kingston 480gb SA400S37 Drive

All of a sudden, when copying files from within, the drive is running 100% but transfer speeds are as low as 2mb/s.  WTF? This is between hard drives and within just the SSD itself.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 5, 2018)

how full is it ?


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 5, 2018)

its near full.  Was about 30gb till full.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 5, 2018)

Is that the A400 SSD? That's bottom of the barrel for kingston, it doesn't even have a DRAM cache *IIRC*.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 6, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Is that the A400 SSD? That's bottom of the barrel for kingston, it doesn't even have a DRAM cache *IIRC*.



Alright, recommend a cheap but effective SSD then please.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 6, 2018)

860 evo from samsung is good and kinda cheap


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 6, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> its near full.  Was about 30gb till full.


There is your problem.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 6, 2018)

AhokZYashA said:


> 860 evo from samsung is good and kinda cheap



what about Mushkin?

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produ...gb ssd&cm_re=500gb_ssd-_-20-226-882-_-Product


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> its near full.  Was about 30gb till full.


there you go.
I remember once I stuffed up my 850 pro to almost full,it slowed down too, but still managed something like ~150MB/s transfers on a 100% full 250gb drive.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 6, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> there you go.
> I remember once I stuffed up my 850 pro to almost full (a 250gb drive almost 100% full) it slowed down too, but still managed something like ~150MB/s transfers.



And this kingston went down to 2mb/s.....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> And this kingston went down to 2mb/s.....


cause it sucks.
We just had a discussion about those entry level ssd in another thread. People on a budget can't afford to buy cheap drives.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 6, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> cause it sucks.
> We just had a discussion about those entry level ssd in another thread. People on a budget can't afford to buy cheap drives.




I didn't even know this at the time I purchased it.

Oh well, will invest in better.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 6, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> what about Mushkin?
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226882&Description=500gb ssd&cm_re=500gb_ssd-_-20-226-882-_-Product



i think the 860evo is slightly better


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 6, 2018)

With no on-board DRAM to hold the NAND mapping table and filling the SSD near capacity the small buffer on the controller is overburden.

 Also the added read/erase/write to if past writes have been committed by the controller to that block.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 6, 2018)

Don't mean to hijack your thread but my new 120gb WD Green SSD is slow as hell, always at 99 disk usage in task manager doing nothing, not looking for help just letting you know to avoid WD's Green SSD's


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 6, 2018)

Alright, guess I will just spend the extra and get the Samsung.


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Alright, guess I will just spend the extra and get the Samsung.


Look at Crucial, too. Sometimes they give you more bang for the buck and they're reliable. You'd want an MX500 or something like that.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2018)

to get list:

860 evo
mx500
wd blue 3d
sandisk ultra 3d
mx300
micron 1100
goodram iridium pro
sx950
su900

get either one, they're quality drives. I'g go with either the best gb/$ one that is mx300 with additional 25gb over 500gb drives or 860 evo, a well balanced drive all around. micron 1100 may come at a very nice price,check it out. The downside is 24 month warranty.


also,download InSpectre and disable the patches, then retest.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 6, 2018)

Go sammy or go home & wait....

for your slow-assed drive to finish whateva tasks you asked it to do...

And remember.... cheap is as cheap does


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 6, 2018)

Since the big lie of th elate 90s, storage devices are no longer margeted with 'real numbers".  Back then one manufacturer redefined a GB from 1,024 MB to 1,000 claiming to make it 'easier for consumers".  Other argued this was misleading advertising for a while  then stopped trying to beat them ... and joined them.

So your 480 GB device really only holds 446 GB of files... then set aside the recommended 15% of free space and you are down to 379.  At that point, performance can start to be affected, tho will be greater as you get to 400 and further.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 6, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Alright, recommend a cheap but effective SSD then please.


I'd say - anything but Kingston. I hate this brand, it's product quality and customer support.

On the serious note, if you need something cheap - get Patriot Burst (3D NAND TLC, pretty much as fast as 860EVO).
Those are much more reliable than Kingston and got so low that I've started buying 120GB units in bulk for cheap customer upgrades (those are under $25/ea right now in my area). 
Also I've never had problems with SanDisk/WD. Using an SD X400 512GB in my system for almost 3 years. Before that I had a 240GB SanDisk Ultra  which had been exploited since 2013 and is still kicking in a laptop with 98% health and over 8 years estimated lifespan according to S.M.A.R.T.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> I'd say - anything but Kingston. I hate this brand, it's product quality and customer support.
> 
> On the serious note, if you need something cheap - get Patriot Burst (3D NAND TLC, pretty much as fast as 860EVO).
> Those are much more reliable than Kingston and got so low that I've started buying 120GB units in bulk for cheap customer upgrades (those are under $25/ea right now in my area).
> Also I've never had problems with SanDisk/WD. Using an SD X400 512GB in my system for almost 3 years. Before that I had a 240GB SanDisk Ultra  which had been exploited since 2013 and is still kicking in a laptop with 98% health and over 8 years estimated lifespan according to S.M.A.R.T.


damn right, kingston and hyperx ssds are major disappointments.
patriot burst is a decent cheap drive,but certainly falls behind the 850 evo-class ssds
https://www.purepc.pl/minirecenzje/patriot_burst_240gb_jeden_z_tanszych_ssd_dostepnych_na_rynku


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow. The years have gone by for me. Back in the day, Kingston was the brand to go by for memory. Guess that all changed (just like when I noticed DFI stopped being a brand or OCZ).

Anyway, thanks for the input guys, really appreciate it.

I have a Crucial SSD in my Dell T3500.  It is an MX300.  So far it has been a solid SSD.

What you guys say about team group?

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331115&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Static~Charge (Nov 6, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Wow. The years have gone by for me. Back in the day, Kingston was the brand to go by for memory.



For DRAM: maybe.
For NAND: no.


sepheronx said:


> What you guys say about team group?
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331115&ignorebbr=1



I can't find anything in the way of performance reviews on this drive. In the Newegg user reviews, 20% gave it a one-egg rating. I'd rather invest my money in a Crucial or Samsung drive.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 6, 2018)

team
group
suks
wallah
ballah


Been there, done that, never again..... 11RMA's with 3 different drives failed/no workie, finally had to demand a full refund +30% for all of my time & trouble.....took like 14 weeks, 17 emails, 9 heated phone calls and 3 certified letters from my attorney to get it resolved, but it did eventually come


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 6, 2018)

Crucial - MX500 1TB 2.5" for $199.99 (Price/GB $0.20)
https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/h3tQzy/crucial-mx500-1tb-25-solid-state-drive-ct1000mx500ssd1

Crucial - MX500 500GB 2.5" for $104.99 (Price/GB $0.21)
https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/ft8j4D/crucial-mx500-500gb-25-solid-state-drive-ct500mx500ssd1



sepheronx said:


> What you guys say about team group?
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331115&ignorebbr=1


No on-board DRAM Cache, I would look somewhere else.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 6, 2018)

I couldn't find much info about on-board DRAM cache for most of the drives.
So I will stick with Crucial then since I have good experience already.

Thanks all.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 6, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> What you guys say about team group?
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331115&ignorebbr=1


Definitely not that one. Heard about frequent issues with Lite (that's why never bought one myself).
Just add another 20CAD and get a WD Blue. Pretty solid drive too.

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820250088


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 6, 2018)

Its from 30gb from full and you want to load another 20gb. Start deleting stuff.
You can also look into the Samsung 850 line, you can find used ones with still lots of life in it.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 7, 2018)

This is *not happening* because of the lack of DRAM. My 850 and 860 behaves in the exact same way, you are all presenting him a solution that isn't really a solution. If you want to buy a new drive that doesn't slow down as it gets full you will waste your money because *they will all do that*. It's a limitation of the storage medium itself.


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 7, 2018)

I switched all my mechanical hard drives to SSD lately, and I'm pretty happy with my COLORFUL plus 960GB. 
Other SSD I'm using:
(super cheap) Inland 480GB x 2 in RAID 0 on my main workstation
OCZ Trion on my father's laptop (can't remember its capacity right now)
Silicon Power SSD 256GB on a Macbook Pro
Crucial MX300 525GB on my main laptop


----------



## bug (Nov 7, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> This is *not happening* because of the lack of DRAM. My 850 and 860 behaves in the exact same way, you are all presenting him a solution that isn't really a solution. If you want to buy a new drive that doesn't slow down as it gets full you will waste your money because *they will all do that*. It's a limitation of the storage medium itself.


Like most things you post, this one is also wrong. Take a look here: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12263/the-crucial-mx500-500gb-review/3
Lots of drives tested also while full, none of them dropped performance as much in more stressful tests.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 7, 2018)

If it helps...  these are the latest (2017) RMA rates available for the major vendors ... 1st number is the RMA rate for SSDs between 6 and 12 months of operation.  the 2nd number was the previous reporting period with same age.


Samsung 0,17% (0,20%)
Intel 0,19% (0,27%)
Crucial 0,31% (0,28%)
Sandisk 0,31% (0,62%)
Corsair 0,36% (1,67%)
Kingston 0,44% (0,29%)
Note that Corsair has finally dropped their latest RMA rate below 15%


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> This is *not happening* because of the lack of DRAM. My 850 and 860 behaves in the exact same way, you are all presenting him a solution that isn't really a solution. If you want to buy a new drive that doesn't slow down as it gets full you will waste your money because *they will all do that*. It's a limitation of the storage medium itself.








Then your 850 and 860 are failing. Dropping to 2-10 MB/s should never happen on a good drive. I just tried this on my 850 Pro 250GB, had 30gb free and copied Metro 2033. While the speed did drop, it still could transfer files at 450 MB/s (that's more) while +90% full. And I don't even think this was solely related to the drive being full, I think it largely depends on the type of files you're transfering,that's why it dropped to 300 MB/s and went back to 470MB/s again.


----------

